
For NPCs and robots: Building character AI through machine learning - wbknox
https://medium.com/mit-media-lab/building-character-ai-through-machine-learning-7a3159dc4940
======
wbknox
Hey, all. I'm the author of this Medium article. If anyone has feedback or
questions, I'd be happy to take them here.

